# Crossbow 101: How To Assemble And Sight In A Crossbow



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I recently made a trip to the Excalibur Crossbow factory in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada for a quick introduction into the world of crossbows.

As a crossbow rookie, I turned to Excalibur's Peter Balfour to show me the ropes. Balfour explains how to assemble a crossbow (Excalibur Micro Suppressor), safely shoot it and sight in at 20 yards.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here's a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e15TwlYYQ8M


----------

